# LeeValley anti-rust



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea what LV uses for the handplane anti-rust? I can't seem to figure out what
it is.

Thanks,
John


----------



## horsch (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't know if Lee Valley actually uses this product, Moovit, on their hand tools before they ship, but they do sell it. In the Fine Woodworking article Got Rust?, they did like that product quite a bit, especially for hand tools. Another product called CRC 3-36 got their top pick. Lee Valley has this to say on their site. Don't know if that helps or not. Good luck with the rust.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

Horsch, thanks for the info. Managed to get CRC 3-36 from ACE. Testing out the anti-rust on a chinese
plane blade. Will report back later.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I have tested CRC 3-36 under the following condition:

1) Wipe down the handplane blade.
2) Coated a half of the blade with CRC.
3) Expose it to rain and sun.

After 4 days there is rust on the treated and untreated area. But the area coated with CRC is significantly
less.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Tea seed oil (also known as tea oil, camellia oil, or tsubaki oil) is an edible, pale amber-green fixed oil with a sweet, herbal aroma. It is cold-pressed mainly from the seeds of Camellia oleifera but also from Camellia sinensis, Camellia japonica and Camellia sasanqua. From Wikipedia.

Another LJer posted the friendly tip and credit goes to him or her, I can't seem to find the post.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good tips everyone


----------

